# who let the dogs out?



## johnnyreb (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/flash/dogs.html

heh   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn CrazyHorse,

I think I just went blind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't know if I can handle this...two good laughs in one day...


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2006)

Holy ol' sufferin' keyramolians, Crazyhorse. HOW in the name of sanity could you publish my long list of blind dates?   :oops: 

Yeesh! 
Even the cashiers at the local market know my secret now! When I go through the checkout with a 12 pack of Bud, a box of milk bones, large, and a two pound package of raw burger they know what I am headed for! And my eyesight is poor already!

I will try to find it in me to forgive you!  :D 

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## dave11 (Jul 9, 2006)

I just want to know one thing.......How did they get pictures of all my ex-wifes on there? :) They all look good through the bottom of a glass! :D


----------

